
West Africa’s first female astrophysicist - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/02/22/marie-korsaga-west-africas-first-female-astrophysicist/
======
ktpsns
As somebody (male-ish) who has made a PhD astrophysics in western Europe, I
find this great but surprising at the same time.

One thing is that we have here only 20-30% females starting with studying
physics. There is a "pyramid effect" that this percentage decreases with more
advances grades (bachelor, master, PhD, professor). There are several theories
why it is like this. One contribution is surely the culture which is dominated
by men and typical male behaviour patterns (which are sometimes even bizzare
for not-so-dominant-men).

I worked in a quite interdisciplinary institute, we had collaborations to
every continent, but Africa was the least represented. At least everything
southern Agyptian. It is very good that there is now >= 1 female holding a PhD
in wat Africa :-)

